# Covid Stats



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I came across this page that has a granular breakdown of the Covid stats for the Philippines by municipality.

https://covid19stats.ph/

You can drill down to the municipality level to see how many cases you have locally and the time line for cases.

These numbers are based on DoH stats so consider that in using the numbers for any decision making.

Navigation is a little difficult, there does not appear to be a search function to go directly to the municipality of interest.

From the home page, click on statistics then by region. Pick a region, then scroll down to the frame other regions, you can select from all regions from there from there.

Once on the region that you are interested in the frame with the statistics (Right side of the graph) has cases by municipality listed by province, you have to scroll down to the province and then the municipality, Municipalities are listed in order of number of cases not alphabetically. A little work to find your municipality but once you find it you can simply bookmark it to return to it easily.

Moalboal, where I am has had 28 cases, zero deaths and 23 recoveries for only 5 active cases locally.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Our Municipality in Laguna (Luzon) also has a much more informed Facebook page dedicated to the Covid statistics so maybe this goes for other municipalities, we have roughly 35 who have caught the Covid virus but zero deaths.

I really wish the requirement for the addition of a face shield would go away... I had a mini rant but narrowed it down.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

This is a great site, (Thanks Manitoba), and there is a lot of extremely beneficial information here broken down to the specific areas that might affect each of us on a more personal level but one other item each of you might consider when viewing these statistics; be cautious before you make any decisions or take any possible actions regarding your health and safety during these trying times; the numbers appear to not reflect local transmissions versus LSI's...

(And I can only speak personally for Bohol)...

I am currently in Bohol and the numbers on this graph are correct but not fully explained. We did have 449 total cases, with 309 recovered, leaving 140 active cases and 8 deaths BUT this is not the entire story as these were primarily LSI's or OFW's traveling back to the Province and who were NEVER out in the general population at any give time during their recovery here in Bohol.

(And again... I can only speak specifically for the Province of Bohol)...

Even if the case member died, they are listed for that particular Province even if they were not in the Province when they died. We have had 8 people from Bohol who were listed as dying from the virus but only 1 was actually in Bohol when they died, (7 people died from COVID19 and were not in Bohol at the time of their death or infection). And of the 449 cases, 411 were LSI's or OFW's who were brought here from Cebu and Manila and isolated...

Take this into account as you view the information for your area...

For the people actually living here in Bohol, it is good to know that we have only had 38 local cases and only 1 death for the entire Province. All of the other cases were LSI's and OFW's returning to Bohol from outside the Province and they were all tested and quarantined immediately. These infected LSI's must certainly be counted and considered but it is also important to know that these numbers of cases were never a threat to the general population and information like this should be considered when evaluating the status of your threat level from this virus.

STAY SAFE EVERYONE...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I am currently in Bohol and the numbers on this graph are correct but not fully explained. We did have 449 total cases, with 309 recovered, leaving 140 active cases and 8 deaths BUT this is not the entire story as these were primarily LSI's or OFW's traveling back to the Province and who were NEVER out in the general population at any give time during their recovery here in Bohol.


 So it's a STUPID statistic method to count them the ills's home province  than the location, which made ill.
I suppouses that's why the nummers for Palawan is much higher (but low still) than the people there are talking about...

And the graph would have better shown NEW cases so TRENDS can be seen.

*How did you find the numbers so you could make them correct?*


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

The problem is every death now is a Covid death regardless ! A brother recently died from a Diabetes related illness 
He was on Dyalasis for quite a while and eventually hospitalised and was discharged and died at home 2 days later.
A neighbours Daughter also long term Diabetic and weekly Dyalasis also died both cremated within 2 days ! 
As im writing this a near neighbour is having a regular drinking party ! Earlier about 10 children were out playing on the boats in the bay no face masks at all ! Drove to the civic centre yesterday counted 27 people from my home to the centre not wearing masks ! And we saw motorbikes with 3 riders ! Seems the rules only apply to us foriegners and elderly ! We are also told of the 7pm curfew by mobile barangay patrols, its now 10 20pm there are people in the bay with torches , and tricycles up and down the road and motorbikes !


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ...I am currently in Bohol and the numbers on this graph are correct but not fully explained. We did have 449 total cases, with 309 recovered, leaving 140 active cases and 8 deaths BUT this is not the entire story as these were primarily LSI's or OFW's traveling back to the Province and who were NEVER out in the general population at any give time during their recovery here in Bohol.
> 
> (And again... I can only speak specifically for the Province of Bohol)...
> 
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE...


In Iloilo (city and province) they keep separate stats for local cases and OFW/LSI cases. I like the way they track it.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> In Iloilo (city and province) they keep separate stats for local cases and OFW/LSI cases. I like the way they track it.


That would be very informative and useful knowledge. 

However if someone returns home with the virus, even if quarantined immediately, there is still a risk for health care workers who may bring the virus home to family members are release it into the local population that way.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> The problem is every death now is a Covid death regardless ! A brother recently died from a Diabetes related illness
> He was on Dyalasis for quite a while and eventually hospitalised and was discharged and died at home 2 days later.
> A neighbours Daughter also long term Diabetic and weekly Dyalasis also died both cremated within 2 days !
> As im writing this a near neighbour is having a regular drinking party ! Earlier about 10 children were out playing on the boats in the bay no face masks at all ! Drove to the civic centre yesterday counted 27 people from my home to the centre not wearing masks ! And we saw motorbikes with 3 riders ! Seems the rules only apply to us foriegners and elderly ! We are also told of the 7pm curfew by mobile barangay patrols, its now 10 20pm there are people in the bay with torches , and tricycles up and down the road and motorbikes !


The deaths are listed as Covid pending, (many.. over the last 6 months) until the test results get back about 2 weeks - one month later and then they are taken off the list if no Covid, we have the same thing happening in our area but so far no one who has died of Covid, so they do take swabs of those who have died.

The people that keep popping positive in our area are health care workers and those working in factories or manufacturing and it seems to be getting worse, we had 3 people come off the Covid list and then get 3 more the numbers are much greater than before or the tracking has become better. 

I see a few people not wearing the mask but when they pass the main area's the barangay will catch them and turn them back and from what I've seen so far it's no fine. We live next to Laguna de Bay and the fisherman don't get checked from what I've seen and the kids do play along with the water edge or the people search for those small clams and so they'd have to submerge in order to get these clams, the kids do help. But at times they have operations in unmarked vans that catch people off gaurd along the shore lines and roads, I witnessed a group of men get caught and detained while I was riding my bike.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> That would be very informative and useful knowledge.
> 
> However if someone returns home with the virus, even if quarantined immediately, there is still a risk for health care workers who may bring the virus home to family members are release it into the local population that way.


That is exactly what happened in Iloilo. The city went from 1 active case to over 300 - in 2 months. Once they imported some LSI cases, it got out of control. The lockdown works, it just is not sustainable...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> So it's a STUPID statistic method to count them the ills's home province  than the location, which made ill.
> I suppouses that's why the nummers for Palawan is much higher (but low still) than the people there are talking about...
> 
> And the graph would have better shown NEW cases so TRENDS can be seen.
> ...



First of all, I did not correct the numbers, I simply added additional information to make the story complete...

I actually *LIVE* here and I review the official statistics reported directly from the Provincial Governors office everyday...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> In Iloilo (city and province) they keep separate stats for local cases and OFW/LSI cases. I like the way they track it.


We have the same type of reporting here in Bohol with the Provincial Governor's Office...they individually track everything separately...I also like the way they do it here because it tells the whole story and not just a bunch of numbers being reported by DOH on a national level...

The DOH numbers are certainly important but there is nothing better for us as individuals living in a particular location to know all the facts that are specific to our area.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> That would be very informative and useful knowledge.
> 
> However if someone returns home with the virus, even if quarantined immediately, there is still a risk for *health care workers who may bring the virus home to family members*are release it into the local population that way.




Part of the problem we have seen here locally is that a lot of the front line health care workers are *NOT* taking this virus seriously! And they should know better...this is a part of their profession!

We see them visiting the local quarantine sites and they are not wearing their masks properly and they do not adequately disinfect after they visit the site...

We saw one nurse spraying Lysol on her co-worker after coming out of a positive case quarantine room and she wasn't even watching what she was doing because she was talking on her mobile phone while trying to disinfect her co-worker...she actually sprayed more Lysol on the ground than she got on her co-worker!

And another front line health care worker was responsible for spreading the virus here in Bohol AFTER being tested positive and then sneaking out of their quarantine room to attend a birthday party!

We even saw a health care worker collecting money from the positive patients in an isolation/quarantine facility, to go buy items from the 7-11 store across the street AND they did NOT even disinfect the money!!! They just took the paper pesos directly from the hands of the positive patients and went over to the store to purchase the items*...a complete lack of proper sterile procedures...*

*AND THIS; (Ladies and Gentlemen); is exactly WHY this virus is spreading so easily!*


----------

